# Police Officer Everett William Dennis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Everett William Dennis 
*Carthage Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 3, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 118
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 3, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Everett Dennis was killed in an automobile accident while attempting to stop a traffic violator. His patrol car went out of control and overturned, ejecting him from the vehicle.

Officer Dennis had served with the Carthage Police Department for 2 years. He is survived by his mother.
Agency Contact Information
Carthage Police Department
PO Box 400
Carthage, TX 75633

Phone: (903) 693-3866

_*Please contact the Carthage Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

